# NCAA Bracket



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Being a Hoosier, I decided to start a bracket group on yahoo. If anyone like to join in visit College Basketball Tournament Pick'em - Yahoo! Sports

Group: HayTalk 
Group ID# 139902 
Password: haytalk

I wish Purdue could win, but they are all beat up...So....I am pulling for...Kansas.

Should be a great tournament...see you at the HayTalk group brackets.


----------



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Getting my bracket in now...

We'll see who I come up with as the winner. I've had a different Final 4 every bracket so far...


----------



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

West Virginia over Kansas ftw


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

My bracket is not doing 2 well.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

My bracket is garbage already...Kansas was swacked by Iowa State...lol. Teach me to pick a team west of Indiana. Should have stuck with Purdue...even though they are beat up...or Butler.


----------

